# FREE BIRD HITCH OR SILLOGUARD GIVEAWAY!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com

One our our newest sponsors is giving away _another_ FREE BIRD HITCH OR SILLOGUARD (your choice) to one of the Nodak Outdoors members.

http://waterfowljunkie.com/

*Bob is going to give away a FREE BIRD HITCH or Silloguard to someone in the community. All you have to do is reply and say anything....be funny, life is short. After 2 weeks there will be 10 semis chosen at random for the NASDAQ to decide the winner.*

There's not much that can be said that everyone doesn't know already about the bird hitch, it's the fastest/easiest way to breast birds. The video says it all.






The Silloguard is an effective way to transport your Sillosocks. I have 6 of these myself, they're going to be great to use.










Thanks again Bob and WaterfowlJunkie.com!


----------



## huntingdude16

First reply!!


----------



## imaredhead

Give me One!! PLease


----------



## stash

welcome


----------



## tango6

I need a Bird Hitch!!!


----------



## MSG Rude

WooWhooo....another chance!


----------



## teamextrema

Give me a bird hitch! Thanks!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Is there an attatchment on the bird hitch for a 2 5/16 ball?


----------



## dblkluk

Bird Hitch Please..!! :beer:


----------



## iowa sportsman

I have never seen the "bird hitch" or anything like it. Wow, I wouldn't mind cleaning my groups birds anymore. A huge time and work saver!!!


----------



## Maverick

I love Lamp.......


----------



## gaddy getter

Yee Haa.....but two weeks? I need it NOW!!!! :beer:


----------



## pappyhat

I'll need that Bird Hitch very soon... Ship to me C/O Angry Beaver.. Thx..


----------



## 870 XPRS

Do you really love lamp, or are you just saying it because you saw it?


----------



## nodak4life

You wanna make $14 the hard way?


----------



## Nick Roehl

Count me in!! :beer:


----------



## brobones

I need a bird hitch too count me in...


----------



## USAlx50

Maverick said:


> I love Lamp.......


I also love lamp, and I would love the bird hitch or Silloguard as well.


----------



## take'em down

i call being a semifinalist!


----------



## monteman11

I'm in!


----------



## jgat

I already won a Silloguard (thank you very much Bob and Chris!), and it's awesome. So I'll just sit back and pull for Reg, or one of the ballers.


----------



## woodpecker

Will they work on a Pinto?


----------



## sdgr8wthnter

There's a pants party and you're invited. You mean a party in your pants Brick. Yeah lets go.


----------



## Greenball

I could definitely use either one of these!!! :beer:


----------



## Gary Bottger

Very cool product!


----------



## fargodawg

looks great


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Thanks for the chance, I wouldn't mind having either one of those.


----------



## HOBBES

Give me the Bird Hitch!

Thanks Bob! Great products!
:beer:


----------



## Madison

My hands hurt, Give me a bird hitch!!


----------



## MrSafety

I don't know what we're yelling about!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ja713

give me the bird hitch


----------



## tlr

Count me in! I always clean my birds on the tail gate now.


----------



## fubar

There were horses and a man on fire...and i killed a man with a trident


----------



## jonesy12

Fingers are crossed


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Who's on first?


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Thanks for the chance, I wouldnt mine either one of those!


----------



## buck&amp;duck

BIRD HITCH :beer:


----------



## franchi

HUNTNFISHND said:


> Who's on first?


What's on second.


----------



## hntnmn23

sign me up, can never have enough gear


----------



## kdcustomcalls

the snows are coming, the snows are coming


----------



## 6162rk

thanks again for the oppurtunity.


----------



## ndwaterfowler

I want the bird hitch and silo-guard as bad as Mertz wants the snows to show up!


----------



## Chaws

Bird hitch for all my friends!

Sign me up!


----------



## fursniper

I am in as well. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## duck-band

VERY Poor college student here help me out some!!!!!!!


----------



## Scaup

Hook me up brother Chris wiff some of that loot!


----------



## GKBassplayer

Would you give a guy a foot massage?
- Vincent Vega


----------



## zwohl

Thanks again for another chance!


----------



## MinnMag

I've been *UN*hitched for over 29 years now. My 30th *UN*aversary party :beer: will be July 29th! A free bird hitch is something worth getting hitched up to!


----------



## KEN W

I can't get hitched right now......but if I win this.....I might have to.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

my knifes dull i need that hitch cleaner


----------



## qwakman

bird hitch needed


----------



## 1lessdog

Sign me up. Very cool


----------



## T0MCHANDLER

Yes Please


----------



## mallardhunter

i need a new way to cleans snows


----------



## diver_sniper

Throw my name in, please and thank you!


----------



## DuckerIL

I gotta an itch for the hitch! Sign me up and thanks.


----------



## goosebusters

I would love to try out a silloguard. But heck I'd take the bird hitch too!


----------



## brandtr

Would sure light to try one and make my life easier


----------



## Jmnhunter

So if I am a rabbit choker, does that make Nodaks chicken chokers? :beer: count me in!


----------



## barrett76

Thank you


----------



## Bowstring

Win me the bird hitch, thanks for another chance.


----------



## dbenson

hitch me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kruger08k

yellow monkey, purple dishwasher...bird hitch?


----------



## Daren99

Sign me up!


----------



## poutpro

that sillotub would like nice on the back of my wheeler. SIgn me up.


----------



## thame

Sign me up! That one snow goose that I will probably kill this year would be way faster to clean with the bird hitch!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Give me the bird hitch! I promise I will put it to good use. :beer:


----------



## INhonker1

The wife makes me clean all my birds outside in the cold and blowing snow........I m not sure if I need the bird hitch.......or a new wife? :beer:


----------



## Prarie Hunter

Ill take the bird hitch please!!! :beer:


----------



## Wes

Bird hitch for me!!


----------



## GooseKiller24-7

YOU HAVE GOT TO GIVE ME ONE OF THOSE BIRD HITCHES.


----------



## Dr. Honk

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bluegoose18

Very cool


----------



## gracenjohn

I want to get lucky!


----------



## blhunter3

I need the bird hitch for all of the snows Im gonna get this spring and the sillogaurd for all 2 dozen sillosocks.


----------



## Hitman_25

count me in. that bird hitch looks awsome if I won I would have to make my wife sleep on the couch because that bird hitch would get her spot in bed. trust me it would do alot more cleaning than she ever did.


----------



## rb.number3

Man that will sure make cleaning birds, easier, for the wife.
thanks


----------



## snowslayerXXX

that would work slik can i have one? oh wait i cant hit anything ;}


----------



## Drake Jake

gimme a hitch please!  thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## popo

Could have used the Bird Hitch today.


----------



## Gooseman678

In um!


----------



## Qhunter12

Sweet!!! Count Me In.


----------



## rainbow hunter

My hands are blue, the back is sore, our seasons over! And its oh so cold!!!!!!!
Warm me up with a free bird hitch, and I will be looking forward to next season.

It could be one of the first in Canada.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## greenheadkilla

dont know if i kill enough birds to need the bird hitch, but it sure would be nice to have one. 

thanks, put me in.


----------



## DonkeyCart

Before too long the NASDAQ wont be able to move from 0. Count me in!


----------



## Brendan.Christenson

hook me up!!!!


----------



## Franchi 9-12

I'm a superhunter


----------



## magnum_honker

Aint no glitch in that thar hitch, so pleaseee throw my name in! Thank ya kindly...


----------



## FullClip

Why not, me too.


----------



## bwfsh

Put my name in.


----------



## dacaller

I could sure use a silo guard.


----------



## watrdog

bird hitch! please!


----------



## Ima870man

If I win one of those cleaning hitches, or decoy carrier, it sure would help to the start of the process in making my North Daktoa famous goose/duck jerky. :lol:

Ima870man :beer: 
Jeff


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Sign the kid up!


----------



## wtrfowl14

Birds are coming I need a hitch :sniper:


----------



## Shu

Looks like a great coot cleaner! Throw me in too


----------



## Double Cluck

Time saver=NICE! Throw my name in the hat.


----------



## jd mn/nd

I have a stupid question, can anyone tell me what the difference is between this bill and the 2264 bill also being proposed, I have read both and they both seem to be the same thing. So what is the difference?
Please do not bash me for asking this I am just trying to stay informed with what is happening, so I can also be knowledgeable.

Thanks in advance for polite and infomative answers.

Later JD


----------



## jd mn/nd

Sorry clicked and posted in the wrong thread!!


----------



## klatto310

LOUD NOISES!


----------



## WidowMaker

sign me up


----------



## Goosehauler23

Sign me up too!


----------



## CMURPHY

That bird hitch Looks like it will work awesome for me..


----------



## Thornton

sign me up


----------



## Mary

Life's a Hitch


----------



## fishhook

Hitch me up, scotty. thanks for the chance :wink:


----------



## fhalum

woodpecker said:


> Will they work on a Pinto?


Are you asking if the Bird Hitch can be _connected_ to a Pinto, or if the Bird Hitch can be used to _clean_ a Pinto?

Either way, I'd guess the answer is yes...

By the way, I don't know how to put this but I'm kind of a big deal.


----------



## waterwolf

Throw me in the mix please


----------



## SX3

im gonna need the bird hitch SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER

I need the silloguard and the bird hitch count me in for one or the other


----------



## jmathisb

500 geese so far i need this to clean the rest!


----------



## collar boy

i could definitely use one or the other. count me in!


----------



## jhegg

Thank you Sir!


----------



## joespiek

I love lamp


----------



## snow123geese

I need one of these!!!!


----------



## GK1

Thats awesome!!! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## fc bllab

hey, sign me up please for these great products. Here's to everyone makin' it possible. :beer:


----------



## ERhunter

Excellent man I take it


----------



## lynxx69

Yes please!


----------



## tumblebuck

sign me up again! Thanks!


----------



## whitehorse

hoook up a broke college kid, I graduate this spring, and this is the best gift I could ever get!


----------



## joebobhunter4

i want a bird hitch. sign me up!


----------



## Decoyin Drake

i would like to be included


----------



## remidog

snow hitch would do me wonders, it would be fun to use also! would come in handy just in time :beer: thanks for the chance!


----------



## JKramer

Give me the bird hitch. Please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadgoose

I'll take one!


----------



## averyghg

hook a jigga up!


----------



## Old Hunter

i like them both sign me up.


----------



## Luckyduck

i could use either one of those....

or both!


----------



## desert setter

My chances can't be worse than finding that snow wearing some jewlery! Thanks for the chance! :beer:


----------



## Ref

There are a ton of snow geese willing to die to see that I win one of these 

Thanks for sponsoring and stepping up to give these prizes away. :beer:


----------



## commander019

Sign me up please!!

Thanks!


----------



## bluebird

Im in, sign me up!!!!

Thanks


----------



## SoDakGooseHunter

sign me on up


----------



## 12cottrellj

That would be prefect for my goose decoy!!!!!!!!!!! sign me up


----------



## spoiler92

HOOK ME UP!

Spoiler92


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

The bird hitch will be awesome for woodcock.


----------



## jimmyjohn13

that bird hitch would be awesome, no more sitting in the cold barn for hours.


----------



## Perch Tugger

I like them both would be Happy with either Sign me up and a Great Big Thank You!


----------



## mac_in_mt

I was just telling my brother last week about the Bird Hitch, but I couldn't remember the correct name as I kept calling it the Bird *****.


----------



## Matt Vanderpan

very handy!! Please pick me


----------



## cgreeny

Please pick me, DBLKLUK took mine away, thats it I'm telling... :withstupid:


----------



## 12cottrellj

I am a 15 year old boy and the bird hitch and that would help alot for clean the geese i kill alot fast for makeing jerky   So sign me up for the bird hitch


----------



## 870waterfowler

Count me in
Thanks Bob and WaterfowlJunkie.com


----------



## shig

When in doubt whip it out!! Benelli that is.

Shig


----------



## acduckhunt1382

wack'em and stack'em


----------



## Click9

The bird hitch would be great!


----------



## bakewater5

count me in both products are great


----------



## kferris

Sign me up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeepers1

Great products, my buddy has a bird hitch and it's great. Iwould love to have one. :beer:


----------



## turfpete

I'll throw my hat into the ring


----------



## Currahee

Sign me up! Wow!


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Sign Me Up!!


----------



## 12cottrellj

Sign me up the bird hitch would be prefect when we go goose hunting in the next couple of weeks

:sniper:


----------



## 495hp

Sillo Gaurd, Please


----------



## honker85

bird hitch please!


----------



## jazz

thanks for the bird hitch


----------



## judkiller

Bird Hitch


----------



## DuckBuster

Sign me up! Thanks for the chance.... Again!


----------



## hammerhead

Love to get my hands on a bird hitch, thanks for the chance.


----------



## justquacky

[bI SUPPOSE SIGN ME UP- MY HUBBY IS GETTING TIRED OF CLEANING ALL MY SNOWS I SHOOT WITH MY 20 GA. THIS WAY HE CAN GET A LITTLE REST. :wink: [/b]


----------



## tbuc

I'd like a bird hitch! Looks great!


----------



## bowtecharcher

I desperately need a bird hitch. All these spring seasons have really taken a toll on my shoulders.


----------



## mjschuette

you'll get nothing and like it!


----------



## Deer_Slayer

id like a bird hitch!! lol


----------



## Van Wey

Good Opportunity! Thanks!


----------



## beard

I want a bird hitch.


----------



## Jhennager

I've seen the video for that hitch and I think it would help me a lot if I could only kill some birds. I am a relatively new hunter only about three years now. So I'm not great yet.
Thanks,
Josh


----------



## Honkerhammer

The bird hitch was invented b/c of crew's like ours. Shoot em in the pink!

HH


----------



## SWMO

I would love to have a bird hitch!


----------



## Watchm!

Throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted

I'm in! That bird hitch looks saweet...


----------



## Ridge Nelson

I want a bird hitch. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## ARK

Can it work for real...i would like to field try one...


----------



## calisnowhunter

just got back from NE and our guide had a bird hitch works awesome

id like a bird hitch


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

If they give enough of them away, I may get one yet!


----------



## pineapple

I would love a bird hitch!!


----------



## Original Goosebuster

sounds like a great product and I wouldnt mind trying one out.


----------



## justund223

let me rip apart some birds, with the bird hitch


----------



## fishercz20

Bird Hatch, Bird Hitch, sounds like a stich. Ley me at'um


----------



## tim.sirek

Sign me up!


----------



## Guest

I'd love one, thanks for the chance!


----------



## marnus

Give me a bird hitch! Thanks.


----------



## Doogie

say it with me Jerry...SHOW ME THE BIRD HITCH!!!!


----------



## 5woodies

At Our Club The Bird ( Spoony ) Hitch will be right next to the Barbacue uke: :beer: Thanks Bart


----------



## J.D.

hibbidy hibbidy!


----------



## Milehigh

I would want one! Awesome tool!


----------



## Fowl Chaser

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## p-dognut

do i need a 4x4 to use it 
just saying
good reason to buy a new 3500..or so ill tell the wife LOL :beer:


----------



## GooseSlayer8

count me in, thanks for the chance


----------



## mymanimal

I'd love to rip through my roosters with one of those! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## t.crawford714

Its blondes like those two that give blondes like me a bad name!!! I want a bird hitch!!!


----------



## 12cottrellj

When the drawing need one of them cool bird hitch fo this weekend 4 day hunt need one bad
:sniper:


----------



## SoDakShooter

When Chuck Norris isn't cleaning all 20 of my birds with a single blink of his eyelash the bird hitch will come in handy.


----------



## benelliguyusa85

that thing is so sweet it would make more time for drinking beer when the cleanings done. I deffinitly need one, so pick me.


----------



## BeekBuster

I will take a chance at the bird hitch...


----------



## mnwidgeon

Make sure they are done flapping their wings before you put them on the bird hitch. Just saying


----------



## honkerwacker

gonna be a bloody spring, could ease the bird cleaning load. thanks for the opp. :sniper:


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Thanks for the giveaway. I want a bird hitch!!!!


----------



## ndhunter85

I need a Bird Hitch. Jesus Would Give Me One


----------



## Leo Porcello

I would love either!


----------



## NDMALLARD

am I too late? Nah...


----------



## SnowSlammer

I could use a bird hitch and save on band aids! lol thanks for another chance!


----------



## ArizonaNative

Seeing that Bird Hitch in action is simply amazing. I feel like an idiot now for using a knife and trying to breast out fowl. God bless you, inventor of the Bird Hitch! I need to get me one of those...


----------



## Scattermaster1

I need one, then a place where I can shoot about 1000's snow to give it try


----------



## drduck

amazing tool :lol:


----------



## Slick Rick

I am sure glad that sombeody is smarter than me and invented that bird hitch! :lol:

Did I just say that? :withstupid:


----------



## johnf

please send me a bird hitch as I am saving the world one dead snow goose at a time.


----------



## mcudwort

I would love a bird hitch!


----------



## bagsmasher

I need a bird hitch.


----------



## ND_duckman

I need a bird hitch!


----------



## Scottie_The_Boy

I Would Rather get me some of them flat decoys stacked in the plastic unit..

As I am New to Geese and Duck Hunting and Haven't shoot either yet to deserve either of them sweet gifts offered.... But I was out Crow Hunting Yesturday and had more geese at stone distance over my head then most call in on a first hunt.. The downside out of season..Also I need my Fedarel Duck Stamp and HIP number....

But I Was so Pumped watching them and so many Male and Female Mallards and wood ducks fly right at me across a chopped soe bean field and right over my head... Sure gets a new guys blood just a pumped to smile as he watchs them fly in close and not seem spooked.

But when layin' in a ground blind or in a brush blind it's calling them in that makes the hunting special.

Thou I Don't feel as a Newbee That I should get either of these Items ... I'ld be honored either way ,And try and get a few Locals Hooked in our shared sport..

Today my 19 year old nephew and I Got two more Farmers/land owners Out crow hunting for their first time, and the land Owner did atless get some shots off,Yet only I got 1 of the 2 I had shot at and feathers from the second one I Shot (At)..

But they want us To bring to crow decoys and call Next Saturday or Sunday depends on weather.. and Also bring my semi auto and over under, they was Using Grandad's Old side by side Ithica and Off brand double barrels .....

Best wishes and Thanks Nodak and all Involved in these Gifts for others.

Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## SMIGRATOR

Sign me up, the birds are comin fast.


----------



## 58452

I'm in.


----------



## tfeist43

ill take one


----------



## Chuck Smith

Thanks bob for another great giveaway!

Sign me up because like others have said.....the snows are coming and I want to create a little snow fall if you catch my drift!


----------



## brkncly

Awesome way to clean your bird! Put me in! Thanks!


----------



## gundogguru

I could really use one with killing only 2 birds a year It will really save me a lot of time. Please count me in.   :sniper:


----------



## bottomfeeder

Me too. My lab said I should get one. He can't talk but I saw it in his eyes.


----------



## Mnflatlander

Show mw 'da Bird Hitch!


----------



## gilbatron_2500

I could use that bird hitch!


----------



## jenny

I would like one please!


----------



## jonnyringo12

thanks you


----------



## tvtrav

Bird Hitch please!


----------



## k_binger

The bird hitch.......DONT ACT LIKE YOURE NOT IMPRESSED!


----------



## taddy1340

Bird hitch now!


----------



## Metalman

The Bird Hitch, cool deal!!


----------



## blocko

Wish I had the bird hitch last week....looks like a great product.


----------



## The Canuck Kid

Hello
Bird hitch looks all right
I used to use my wood splitter for the exact same thing but.... 
It was more like a wood splatter
if you know what i mean... uke:


----------



## teamducker

I will take a bird hitch please! :beer:


----------



## dleva

SILLOGUARD.......Cool product!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ty

ill take a bird *****.

Always wanted one and the other guy I paid in empties wasnt happy with the payment made in empty budweiser cans for some reason.

:beer:


----------



## dash

Birdhitch


----------



## The Canuck Kid

HITCH ME BABY ONE MORE TIME!


----------



## Hunterfool

Looks like a great product! I would be honored to have one please.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This is closed - finalists are here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=67676


----------

